# Crappie guys..



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Do you guys ever fish for species that are actually good to eat??

:lol:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

your nuts if you dont think crappie taste good....


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, you can't go wrong with beer battered crappies and nice thick homemade American fries! I think I may have some of that tonight!:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Pretty sure he`s just jokin


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

lol nope... if I am eating gill fillets and get a crappie mixed in I can tell the second I start chewing...mushy bass-turds... Fun to catch tho..my buddy is a crappie freak and rarely fishes for anything else.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

i'm dressing some in a brown coat and taking em to dinner tonight:corkysm55


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

bigsid said:


> Man, you can't go wrong with beer battered crappies and nice thick homemade American fries! I think I may have some of that tonight!:corkysm55:corkysm55


:corkysm55 I need to get out there and get some more paper months


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

StumpJumper said:


> Do you guys ever fish for species that are actually good to eat??


that's crazy talk....that's like going up to somebody with a '57 Chevy and asking them if they ever drive anything that would be considered a classic. :lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I need to get out there and get some more paper months


I only wish


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Why do you think they are called crappie?:lol:


----------



## DaveMI (Dec 26, 2007)

I won't eat the mushy things! I also think there horrible. I catch alot of crappie in the winter and spring and they all go back down the hole unless I'm with someone who wants them.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

DaveMI said:


> I won't eat the mushy things! I also think there horrible. I catch alot of crappie in the winter and spring and they all go back down the hole unless I'm with someone who wants them.


Hey Dave Im your new friend meet Aaron when are we going fishing:lol:


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I too, have noticed they are a bit mushy and not as firm as bluegill, but I eat them anyway. I do prefer bluegill, though.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

stinger63 said:


> Hey Dave Im your new friend meet Aaron when are we going fishing:lol:


Haha!

Dave, if Aaron's busy that day I'll take em! :coolgleam


----------



## DaveMI (Dec 26, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Hey Dave Im your new friend meet Aaron when are we going fishing:lol:


 
I'm spending most of my ice time on erie for walleye now but I should have posted it earlier in the year as anyone that would want to drive to the irish hills area would be welcome to them.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

StumpJumper said:


> lol nope... if I am eating gill fillets and get a crappie mixed in I can tell the second I start chewing...mushy bass-turds... Fun to catch tho..my buddy is a crappie freak and rarely fishes for anything else.


Um, Crappie do not have mushy meat..I'd have to say your either not talking about crappie or very confused


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Ge Stumpy...next you'll be saying MORELS are bad on the taste buds....


----------



## Waltbaby01 (Dec 9, 2002)

The only crappie that i've tasted that had mushy meat, came from the fish market. At $6.99 a pound and three crappie costs about $14, i won't have to worry about having that again. Not much can beat some fresh crappie.


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

I've never heard of a Crappie having mushy meat. Are you absolutely sure your talking about crappies? If they are Specs, were they fresh or found in the back of the freezer from 2yrs ago.:lol:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree the the meat is a little more mushy than a bluegill fillet but once you cook them they taste wonderful and the meat firms right up.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

im still burbing up some crappies that where so fresh that not more than a minute after they was shaking -they was a baking and 4 minutes later my mouth was a taking !! HELLLLOWWWW !!!!! try cooking them right ! and they will be a delight ! cya


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

DE82 said:


> Um, Crappie do not have mushy meat..I'd have to say your either not talking about crappie or very confused


well then I'd say you don't catch and eat as many fish as I do .


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

LoL you guys eat them river carp too??

OK crappies arent a nasty fish but they are mushy and nowhere near as good as bluegills..to me anyways. 

You know what they say about opinions.

SD that bit about morels is just blatant blasphemy!!!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

StumpJumper said:


> well then I'd say you don't catch and eat as many fish as I do .


:lol: All I do is trout and panfishing year round so no try again


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> well then I'd say you don't catch and eat as many fish as I do .


WRONG!!!!:16suspect

I like fishing with Bryon............... He always doubles my count!!!!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Sorry Stumpy just could'nt resist....


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mark Sylvester said:


> WRONG!!!!:16suspect
> 
> I like fishing with Bryon............... He always doubles my count!!!!


Thanks Sly, you gonna make it out sometime this week? I've got the itch to get back out, feeling really good right now


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I had the same comment about crappies one time and the wife of one of my friends said that I needed to fillet them and then put them in the fridge in water over night to firm them up. Now this was crappies caught in the summer heat so maybe if they are outta ice water that is not necessary.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DaveMI said:


> I won't eat the mushy things! I also think there horrible. I catch alot of crappie in the winter and spring and they all go back down the hole unless I'm with someone who wants them.


Same here,,,,, mushy, weedy, dirty taste to 'em.. The last batch I caught,, I gave to my buddy. He was asking why I didn't want 'em,, I just told him I didn't like the taste,, he says,, "their no different than perch or gills are they?".......:16suspect Well,,, about a week later he calls me and says,, "_DUDE,,.. what did you do to those fish you gave me,,,, they tasted like SHEEE--OT!!"_ 

:lol: I about died laughing,,,,,, just like perch or gills, eh?? :lol: Not quite. 

This subject came up not too long ago and I asked then too,, is there a difference in taste of the one's that come outta the big lake, like LSC? I've only caught 'em on relatively small lakes,, and all tasted the same,,, like CRAP!!


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

How are you guys cooking these things? I deep fry 'em in peanut oil, with the gills, and never noticed a difference. Hell, right now they're the only things biting on the lake I fish.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

portagelaker said:


> How are you guys cooking these things?


That's probably their problem right there. 'Oh, we're suppose to cook them?' :lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

RichP said:


> that's probably they're problem right there. 'oh, we're suppose to cook them?' :lol:


Thata splains it Id been doin it wrong all these times:lol:


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

I bake all mine. egg and milk with what ever seasoning you like then into the coating (ritz crakers or wheaties mix etc). Put them in the oven at 350 for 20 minutes and done.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I think in comparison to the big lakes, any fish from smaller inland lakes may not taste as good. *Crappie from St. Clair are some of the best eating fish you will ever find.* The one qualifier I will add is that they are much better fresh than frozen. They do seem to break down faster when frozen/thawed. 
Shake in a 50:50 mixture of flour and Italian bread crumbs and deep fry or pan fry. Cook them a little bit longer than perch or gills and you should be good to go! :corkysm55
<----<<<


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

223369 said:


> I bake all mine. egg and milk with what ever seasoning you like then into the coating (ritz crakers or wheaties mix etc). Put them in the oven at 350 for 20 minutes and done.




wheaties eh? hmmmm, combining the breakfast of champions with the champion of panfish, interesting idea :idea: I might have to try that some time!


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

DE82 said:


> Thanks Sly, you gonna make it out sometime this week? I've got the itch to get back out, feeling really good right now


Towards the end of the week but I may have to find another spot!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I've got the itch to get back out, feeling really good right now


Yeah me too



Mark Sylvester said:


> Towards the end of the week but I may have to find another spot!!


Yes the one where the realy big fish are at that actualy bite.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I cook all my fillets in flour n pepper and peanut oil.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

portagelaker said:


> How are you guys cooking these things? I deep fry 'em in peanut oil, with the gills, and never noticed a difference. Hell, right now they're the only things biting on the lake I fish.


 i just threw another batch in and love reading these comments !kind of reminds me of rich people saying money doesnt matter or movie stars want to be normal or people blaming the fish that dont know how to cook them ! hear the same thing about catfish and they are the best but if you dont know how to cook they wont taste good !


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mark Sylvester said:


> Towards the end of the week but I may have to find another spot!!


Keep me posted, I'm thinking of treasure island or those canals Wanger likes but if you have a better idea I'd be all for it



stinger63 said:


> Yeah me too
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the one where the realy big fish are at that actualy bite.


God Aaron I absolutely suck, I'm soooo sorry I haven't got back to you yet, I've been talking to Bre every day for most of the day or night since Saturday, I should be on Yahoo around 8 or so -Bryon


----------

